# Trophy Taker Full Containment FOR SALE



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have a four month old Trophy Taker Full Containment Drop Away

Color: Black
Modified with Sims Limbsaver Drop Away Pad


Asking R750 excluding postage.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Engee,

Is this rest still up for grabs?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lloyd,

Yes the rest is still available.

All the best,

Engee


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

*r 600*


----------

